
Ask HN: Gaining real world experience while being the only developer in a team? - amaboura
A question that strikes my mind often, what do you think would be a good idea to assist the one and only developer in a team to gain real world software development experience? Contribute to open source projects can be one option, but I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts.
======
hxegon
I'd also love to hear thoughts on this. In a similar position.

